# diferenças entre português do Rio e São Paulo



## gatacaliente89

Quais são as diferenças entre o português do Rio e São Paulo?


----------



## avok

Hi, 

This has been discussed for so many times here before. So just search for "carioca" "paulista" and "sotaque". ( which mean "rio accent", "st. paulo accent", "accent") You will sure get somewhere. But they always say that in terms of pronunciation rio is closer to continental portuguese whereas st. paulo is closer to spanish.


----------



## Alandria

Avok,
Actually, são paulo accent is closer to *Italian*.


----------



## Chriszinho85

avok said:


> But they always say that in terms of pronunciation rio is closer to continental portuguese whereas st. paulo is closer to spanish.


In my opinion, the Carioca accent and the continental Portuguese accent (at least the one from Lisbon) are extremely different from one another.  The only characteristic they have in common is the "chiado."


----------



## Denis555

Chriszinho85 said:


> In my opinion, the Carioca accent and the continental Portuguese accent (at least the one from Lisbon) are extremely different from one another. The only characteristic they have in common is the "chiado."


 
I do agree with Chriszinho.


----------



## avok

ok.............

I know that Carioca is totally different than Lisboeta, I have got ears. 
Carioca is closer to Continental Portuguese accent "than any other Brazilian accent". Are you happy now? 

Alandria,
Actually, to my ears all brazilian accents sound, somehow, Italian


----------



## Chriszinho85

avok said:


> I know that Carioca is totally different than Lisboeta, I have got ears.
> Carioca is closer to Continental Portuguese accent "than any other Brazilian accent". Are you happy now?


Hehe...but the "chiado" exists in other Brazilian accents too,  like for example some accents of the Northeast and also in Belém do Pará.


----------



## avok

Chriszinho85 said:


> Hehe...but the "chiado" exists in other Brazilian accents too, like for example some accents of the Northeast and also in Belém do Pará.


 
okkkkkkkk

If you know so much about Brazilian accents, why did not you answer gatacaliente89's question at first place.  Nobody answered gatacalientes89's question and I felt responsable for that.


----------



## Vanda

Avok, I do hope your tone to Chris is a joking one. And, yes, Chris knows a lot about Brazilian accents!


----------



## avok

Well, I just found it weird that no one, in a forum full of people who happen to know a lot about Brazilian accents did not answer gatacaliente89's one simple question "Quais são as diferenças entre o português do Rio e São Paulo?" more than a week! I tried to help despite being a non native speaker. I am sorry if I am not as good as Chris.


----------



## Vanda

Avok, this is not what I have implied at all: that you are not good enough... I'd never do that to noone! I meant that I hope you were joking with Chris, that is all. It happens that I know him so I can confirm he has a good mastering in the matter. 
About nobody answering the thread I can give you at least 2 explanations:
1st - noboby was on line before you two to answer her . (I think this is the reason)
2nd- we have so many threads about this issue, we have gone to the bottom of it (but I do believe the reason is the 1st one)
And let's come back to the topic.


----------



## avok

Vanda said:


> Avok, this is not what I have implied at all: that you are not good enough... I'd never do that to noone


 
Ok.......


----------



## elizabeth_b

I have one question about this, someone told me that people from São Paulo pronounce more the "s". Is this true? I ask this because I have some friends from São Paulo, but I really don't "hear" that they pronounce the "s" more than what I would think is natural.


----------



## avok

Do you mean that your friends from Sao Paulo drop their "s"s ?


----------



## elizabeth_b

avok said:


> Do you mean that your friends from Sao Paulo drop their "s"s ?


 
No, I just mean they pronounce them normally.  I can "hear" the *s *they pronounce them i.e: Beijo*s*, dança*s... *I hear a normal "s".  But some people had told me that for them it sounds more exagerated like if they pronounce a kind of double *s, *likeBeijo*ss, *saudade*ss,* etc..  
Well this is my doubt because I really don't hear it like this last examples...


----------



## avok

"double s".?? I have never heard of that. Are you sure that some people told you that it is "sss"? maybe they meant "sh" as in English "sh". Yes, the people of this region just pronounce a single "s" like "beijo*s*" as in Mexican Spanish "s"  but not "beijo*sh*"


----------



## ronanpoirier

gatacaliente89 said:
			
		

> Quais são as diferenças entre o português do Rio e São Paulo?



We are more likely to hear this:

*São Paulo* - final "s/z" as in _*s*alt_ or _*z*ephir_, final "r" as in _bo*d*y_ or _*r*oad_.
*Rio de Janeiro *- final "s/z" as in _*sh*ower_ or _plea*s*ure_ (only before a consonant, otherwise it sounds always like "z" in _*z*ephir_), final "r" as in _*h*ead_, or even a stronger sound made with the throat.

Besides that, *SP* accent tends to add a "y" like in _*y*es_ in "em/en", making them sound like "eym/eyn". In *RJ*, they tend to add a sound like in _b*u*t_ after some vowels but I'm not really sure when that happens.


----------



## Denis555

ronanpoirier said:


> *Rio de Janeiro *- final "r" as in _*h*ead_, or even a stronger sound made with the throat.


 
Bull's eye! Specially Cazuza's final "r". You can listen to this strong r quite clearly in songs like Faz Parte Do Meu Show.


----------



## Chriszinho85

avok said:


> Well, I just found it weird that no one, in a forum full of people who happen to know a lot about Brazilian accents did not answer gatacaliente89's one simple question "Quais são as diferenças entre o português do Rio e São Paulo?" more than a week! I tried to help despite being a non native speaker. I am sorry if I am not as good as Chris.


  I’m sorry if you got offended.   It was never my intention to imply that I know more than you. I didn’t answer the thread because when it was first posted, I was on vacation.  The first time I saw this thread was when I first posted a reply.


----------



## Vanda

elizabeth_b said:


> No, I just mean they pronounce them normally. I can "hear" the *s *they pronounce them i.e: Beijo*s*, dança*s... *I hear a normal "s". But some people had told me that for them it sounds more exagerated like if they pronounce a kind of double *s, *likeBeijo*ss, *saudade*ss,* etc..
> Well this is my doubt because I really don't hear it like this last examples...


 

I'm with Avok, if your friends have said that some paulistas drop the final s, that would sound known for us: the famous "2 pastel".


----------



## Outsider

I think what Elizabeth's friends were referring to was the well-known fact that paulistas pronounce all esses as alveolar (s/z), whereas for instance in Rio the esses are postalveolar (sh/zh) at the end of syllables.


----------



## avok

Outsider said:


> I think what Elizabeth's friends were referring to was the well-known fact that paulistas pronounce all esses as alveolar (s/z), whereas for instance in Rio the esses are postalveolar (sh/zh) at the end of syllables.


 
Yess, and as she is Mexican -she must be used to alveolar s- she could not find any distinction between her s's and the people of Sao Paulo. 



Chriszinho85 said:


> I’m sorry if you got offended.  It was never my intention to imply that I know more than you. I didn’t answer the thread because when it was first posted, I was on vacation. The first time I saw this thread was when I first posted a reply.


 
Never mind, I was being super/hyper sensitive 


*Hey,*

When we say "paulista" accent we mean the *city* not the *state*, right??

bye


----------



## jake barnes

*Hey,*

When we say "paulista" accent we mean the *city* not the *state*, right??

bye[/quote]


"Paulista" refer to someone who lives in the interior of SP´s state, and "paulistano" to someone who lives in the city São Paulo...

Anyway, as an adjectiv, "paulista" sounds good ...

Besides that, there´s too many differences between the accent in the interior SP´s and in the city SP ...


----------



## Outsider

I should have written _paulistanos_ above, then.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

> jake barnes said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey,*
> 
> When we say "paulista" accent we mean the *city* not the *state*, right??
> 
> bye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Paulista" refer to someone who lives in the interior of SP´s state, and "paulistano" to someone who lives in the city São Paulo...
> 
> Anyway, as an adjectiv, "paulista" sounds good ...
> 
> Besides that, there´s too many differences between the accent in the interior SP´s and in the city SP ...
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

Ummm que hilo tão simpático, amo S.P com tudo meu coração, !!!!!!!! Esse hilo eu já pensava que ia ficar na calada, ninguén respondia e pensei que era pela ansiedade que eu tinha que Deus me tinha castigado, mas o catigo continua, não compreendo muito o thread.

Vamos ver se eu entendi aí, sou péssima no inglês, mas vamos lá. Então o paulista é uma pessoas do interior e o paulistano é da cidade capital. Eu dizia muito paulista, mas uma vez procurei o gentílico pela internet e saiu o paulistano, eu pensei que era só em espanhol. Que bom que as pessoas que conheço em S.P são do meu amado interior, ou seja, não errei, né? Bom não falo mais porque não entendo muito bem e não quero dizer bobagens ou más interpretações.

Muito obrigada pelos esclarecimentos tão bons.

Beijos, abraços saudações especias para o povo de S.P. Até mais.

A apaixonada por São Paulo (interior) Estefanía.


----------



## Alandria

Gentílicos:

Paulista: Nascido em todo o estado de São Paulo, incluindo a capital.
Paulistano: Nascido na capital do estado de São Paulo

Todos os paulistanos são paulistas, mas nem todos os paulistas são paulistanos. Agora conseguem entender? 



Fluminense: Nascido no estado do Rio de Janeiro, incluindo a capital.
Carioca: Nascido na capital do estado do Rio de Janeiro.

Todos os cariocas são fluminenses, mas nem todos os fluminenses são cariocas. Agora conseguem entender?


----------

